
The Mobile Publishing Problem – We Need to Replace Websites with Cards - jasonlbaptiste
http://jasonlbaptiste.com/featured-articles/the-mobile-publishing-problem-we-need-to-replace-websites-with-cards/
======
shiggerino
Why don't we just give up teaching children literacy already? It's clearly too
much trouble to have actual content, let's make the whole society one big
touch screen swiping exercise.

